# What Cory is this?



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)




----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


>


I was at my local pet smart, looking at bettas and remembered I need another Cory for my 10 gallon. I picked up what was labeled as a Julii Cory but I’m not so sure as it doesn’t have the black tipped fin. Any help would be appreciated thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

Corydoras sterbai


----------



## BettaloverSara (Oct 15, 2020)

imaal said:


> Corydoras sterbai


Yep I second this


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

BettaloverSara said:


> Yep I second this


Will he be ok with the other julii cories?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

aidan_1549 said:


> Will he be ok with the other julii cories?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He is quite small at the minute and I’m upgrading to a 20 gallon long when dollar per gallon comes around


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

aidan_1549 said:


> Will he be ok with the other julii cories?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. All Corydoras tend to shoal together, though I'm sure he'd appreciate the company of another from his own species. BTW, Sterbai cories are a good choice for warm water tanks. They tolerate very high temps while many cories prefer cooler waters. Sterbais are the cory of choice for folks who keep Discus, Rams and others that like temps in the 80s.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

imaal said:


> Yes. All Corydoras tend to shoal together, though I'm sure he'd appreciate the company of another from his own species. BTW, Sterbai cories are a good choice for warm water tanks. They tolerate very high temps while many cories prefer cooler waters. Sterbais are the cory of choice for folks who keep Discus, Rams and others that like temps in the 80s.


thank you


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

My pleasure. Good luck with her/him. i would think that a combo of C. julii and C. sterbai would make for a pleasing group, what with the Sterbai color pattern of dark background and light dots being the exact reverse of Julii's light background and dark spots, almost like a negative print.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

I recently watched a video from a fish keeper whom I really like to follow (unfortunately it‘s in German) and he observed that his 2 different species of Corys (C. habrosus and C. eques) tend to stay in between their groups - however remaining totally peaceful with eachother. 

This leads to the conclusion that it might be better to either keep just one species or (given the right tank size) more individuals per species.

Just a consideration from what I saw in the video (starting at 10:30) and without any personal experience (I only keep 1 species in a tank).


----------



## imaal (Aug 10, 2014)

I only keep one species of Cory per tank as well, and I'm sure that if the OP had more than one Sterbai, the two species might segregate. But failing that, I wager that the Sterbai will hang out with the Juliis.


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

He/She doesn‘t have much choice.


----------



## aidan_1549 (Nov 28, 2020)

Feanor said:


> He/She doesn‘t have much choice.


I've watched the city very much over the past 2 days and haven't noticed any stress in the fish, it’s eating and hanging out with the other cories. If I notice anything going down hill I will let you know. I am upgrading soon so I will get more sterbai then.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Oh - I just reacted to imaal‘s assumption and it was meant in a funny way (as there‘s only 1 other species of Corys to hang out).
I‘m sorry - I didn‘t mean it harsh in any way and won‘t forget to put an emoji next time.


----------

